# S: Rolags to Yarn



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Here is the first 2ozs all spun up. It is slightly fulled, as I whacked the snot out of it. Actual weight is 1.9 ozs, 200 yards. 2 ply, It wanders between lace to fingering. I have 8 more ozs to spin...wheeee!

The fiber is 1/3 KnitPicks Wool of the Andes fiber & 2/3 white wool, from an ebay seller, which I was told is a blend of Romney & Blackfoot fiber.

No plans yet as to what I'm making with this of if anything. Though, I did promised myself my first pair of knitted gloves for this winter.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

This is lovely! The colors are beautiful and your spinning looks great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

Happy colors! And you are having so much fun! Thanks for the progress...


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh my, that is beautiful. How did you make the rolags?


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Your yarn is gorgeous.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Spooly said:


> Oh my, that is beautiful. How did you make the rolags?


I got a blending board. Rolags are quite fun to make.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

wordancer said:


> I got a blending board. Rolags are quite fun to make.


I will have to try it sometime soon.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

So glad you got your blending board your rolags are very nice and the yarn is amazing.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow! That is beautiful yarn you've spun. Gorgeous color. May I ask how long it took you to spin 200 yards? You have a lot of yardage for a small amount of roving so your will most likely end up with a high yardage. That's my goal. Lol


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> Wow! That is beautiful yarn you've spun. Gorgeous color. May I ask how long it took you to spin 200 yards? You have a lot of yardage for a small amount of roving so your will most likely end up with a high yardage. That's my goal. Lol


This is the thinnest yarn that I have spun, next batch I hope will be more consistant, not necessary to be perfect...but I want it to be a little better.

As this was done over a period of several days, I not certain how much time I actually spent spinning this skein. Just for I'll try to get a general idea if spinning time on the next two ounces.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh that's lovely.


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

That came out beautifully! You have to let us see a finished product!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh soooo pretty :sm11:


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Is it necessary to use a blending board to make rolags or can you use a drum carder?


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Is it necessary to use a blending board to make rolags or can you use a drum carder?


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm so glad you decided to ply it back onto itself because it really is pretty!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Bfirebaugh said:


> Is it necessary to use a blending board to make rolags or can you use a drum carder?


One can also use a drum carder. I just didn't see a drum carder in my future, money and space issues, thus the blending board.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Oooooo! Just gorgeous!

Hazel


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful yarn. Hopefully it will knit up and produce something lovely.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ohhhhhhh, your yarn is heavenly! I do hope you end up with enough to make yourself the gloves!


----------

